# Another Patricia Down



## Pete031 (Aug 11, 2008)

Master Corporal. Erin Doyle was hit In A-Stan.
http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2008/08/11/soldier-death.html

Rest In Peace Brother,
VP


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 11, 2008)

RIP Cpl Doyle

Prayers out to your family and all those in harms way.

LL


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 11, 2008)

RIP CPL (Warrior) from the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry!


----------



## tova (Aug 11, 2008)

RIP, Godspee, PBS....


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 11, 2008)

May God accept the sacrifice of our Canadian brethren. RIP Cpl Doyle


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 11, 2008)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## 0699 (Aug 11, 2008)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Aug 11, 2008)

RIP Master Corporal.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 11, 2008)

RIP Master Corporal, your sacrifice is not in vain.


----------



## car (Aug 11, 2008)

RIP Warrior!


----------



## pardus (Aug 11, 2008)

RIP Brother.


----------



## AWP (Aug 11, 2008)

Blue Skies.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 11, 2008)

RIP Brother!


----------



## elle (Aug 12, 2008)

> Doyle will be "remembered with the utmost gratitude and respect of this nation."



Rest In Peace.  Prayers of support and thanks to his family and those who are still over there.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 12, 2008)

Rest easy M/Cpl. 

~S~


----------

